# Motorhome Friendly Parking - Alnwick



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure where this should be going, so decided it might warrant a new section.

The other week we came across something very unusual. So unusual I thought it worthy of mention here.

We were trying to find somewhere to park the MH in Alnwick Northumberland. We struggled though the normal narrow windey bits of roads through this beautiful town and then spotted a car park next to the pedestrian access to Alnwick castle and Gardens.

Lo and flippin behold!! On this very cheap car park were several large areas marked off in blue paint and equally very clearly marked as being only for Motorhomes!!

So, we parked and went into the castle. Well, you have to don't you if the local council are so far sighted to acknowledge that MH users need a bit more space than the average driver.

Well done to Alnwick Council - more of the same please from others around the UK.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Fangio,
Can you enter it in the database so we can check it out.
cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about to this section , Fangio? I've edited the title as well, so it stands out.

Well I hadn't come across that one before - these provisions are as rare as hens teeth in the UK - well done the council 8)


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Fangio,
> Can you enter it in the database so we can check it out.
> cheers


Can do. You are quick off the mark!!
Went to have a look at the post and found it had gone....
Are we talking the campsite database here? This was just a good parking spot.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, there's a separate section for parking only :wink:


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

bognormike said:


> yes, there's a separate section for parking only :wink:


many thanks, I'll have a look


----------

